# Limited Editions 2005



## stjep (Jan 3, 2005)

Dear all,
I'm writing from Italy and I really enjoy cigar smoking. I partecipate to a club at Milano and I'm a member off CCA (Cigar Club Association) which has thousands of affiliates in Italy. We have a nice forum too. 
I was looking for information on internet about limited editions 2005 and I found on CigarJapan.com a list which is completely different from the one we have in Italy. Our list came directly from Cuba during last Partagas festival in Novembre 2004.

In Italy we have the following information from Cuba on next year LE:
- Montecristo 8-9-8
- R&J Petit Piramide
- H.Upmann Magnum 50

But on CigarJapan.com there are some other vitolas:
- Romeo y Julieta Petit Piramides
- Trinidad Robusto
- H. Upmann Fabulosos

Now, can somebody here solve this mismatch? Or add some new infos on this subject? 
bye


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Nothing official, pretty much same as you've heard:



LE H.Upman Magnum 47/48 
LE R&J Petit Piramide Corta 
LE Monte 8-9-8 in a Dalia 


and a new Partagas Piramide (not LE)


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Just thought I'd say welcome!!!
Glad to have another member!!!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Welcome aboard stjep.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Welcome to CS.......thanks for the info


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Nothing official, pretty much same as you've heard:
> 
> LE H.Upman Magnum 47/48
> LE R&J Petit Piramide Corta
> ...


i've also read that there will be SOOOOOON, a Ramon Allones Campana/Piramide this year!!!!

as far as the ELs go, i heard that the Trinidad was being replaced by the Monte 898. maybe the H. Ups are just the same cigar, different name? 
i'll believe whatever when i see it.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

IHT said:


> i've also read that there will be SOOOOOON, a *Ramon Allones Campana/Piramide * this year!!!!
> 
> as far as the ELs go, i heard that the Trinidad was being replaced by the Monte 898. maybe the H. Ups are just the same cigar, different name?
> i'll believe whatever when i see it.


Will this be another LE or regular production?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

DonJefe said:


> Will this be another LE or regular production?


i read it would be on a regular basis, the new RA campana...

i'll try to dig up the topic i read it on.
----

found the discussion on another board, trying to find the real poop from the vendors site. from what i gather, and i'm trying to "gather" more info, it's going to be a limited release RA Belicoso in the UK only??
maybe just hoax, maybe not, we'll soon find out as they are reported to be out around Jan 21st....

just got done searching, and i'm not a member of that vendors mailing list... soooo.... i can't verify, only regurgitate what others who know more than i do.
u


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

other info about "new" cigars out in '05, if it hasn't been reported already.
--------

Partagas Piramides SP No 2 (late April/May) (wow)
Partagas Reserva SD No 4 boxes of 20 cigars (late April 2005)
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especial (5 ½” 50gauge)

Limited Editions planned for September 2005 are:

*Montecristo D ( 6 ¾” x 43gauge) packed in the similar style of the 8-9-8 varnished boxes
*Romeo Y Juliet Petit Piramides (5” x 50gauge)
*H. Upmann Magnums in cabinet selection of 50 (6 ½ x 50gauge)

New small packs planned to be release in 2005 include
H. Upmann Magnum 46 in pack of 3 and Partagas P.2.

(taken from a well respected vendors site some of you have met in SoCal)


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

IHT said:


> i've also read that there will be SOOOOOON, a Ramon Allones Campana/Piramide this year!!!!


i am personally VERY excited for the new RA to come out!
jimmy
:tpd:


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

jimmy said:


> i am personally VERY excited for the new RA to come out!
> jimmy
> :tpd:


.
Just how excited?


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

Bruce5 said:


> .
> Just how excited?


excited enough that i will probably be suckered into paying the opening price for a fresh box of them  
jimmy


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

jimmy said:


> excited enough that i will probably be suckered into paying the opening price for a fresh box of them
> jimmy


and at UK prices!!


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

IHT said:


> and at UK prices!!


I received an e-mail from a certain vendor that said he'd be more than willing to reserve a box for me when they are released...I'm just trying to talk myself into paying that price for them.They're supposedly doing the "trial run" in the UK and if demand is high enough they will put them into regular production...my quandry is this,if they don't become a regular prduction and I miss this release I'm going to be *very * upset with myself :_kicking myself in the ass emoticon:_ 

These are one of my fantasy sticks,though....


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i hear ya. i'm sure there's a post somewhere on here about that very subject (it's a requirement for cigar boards).


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

IHT said:


> and at UK prices!!


possibly....if need be.
jimmy


----------



## stjep (Jan 3, 2005)

RA Belicoso will be released exclusively for UK market, at least for a couple of years. Habanos SA decided to follow this way also for some other cigars:

German exclusive:
- Vegas Robaina Robaina (new)
- Bolivar Gold Medal (re-edition)

Italian exclusive:
- PUNCH Superfinos 
- RA Selecciòn Suprema

Stjep


----------



## stjep (Jan 3, 2005)

Your list hasbeen taken from C.Gars website (http://www.cgarsltd.co.uk/hunters.htm).

They are very trustable, so I think this will be the final list.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

stjep said:


> German exclusive:
> - Vegas Robaina Robaina (new)
> - Bolivar Gold Medal (re-edition)
> 
> ...


makes me wish i was on another trip to germany soon!! 
:c

unfortunately, my promotion means i won't travel there anymore! DAMN.

i've always wanted to go to Italy...


----------



## stjep (Jan 3, 2005)

IHT said:


> makes me wish i was on another trip to germany soon!!
> :c
> 
> unfortunately, my promotion means i won't travel there anymore! DAMN.
> ...


Just a simple question, I cannot understand which the country of this forum.
From the talkings I guess it's in UK . Am I right?

Anyhow, during next years will be very interesting to travelaround Europe tofind and smoke a wide range of cigars.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Usa.


----------



## stjep (Jan 3, 2005)

IHT said:


> Usa.


Nice. Can somebody describe to me which is the real situation on Cuban cigars and which are your regulation and , :c , restricions?  
Thank you


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

any Cuban products in the USA prior to the signing of the trade Embargo against Cuba is legal. anything afterwards is not.

sums it up, i think. or you could read the entire document here.


----------



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

stjep said:


> German exclusive:
> - Vegas Robaina Robaina (new)
> - Bolivar Gold Medal (re-edition)
> 
> Stjep


Never had a chance to try the Bolivar Gold Medals, having started the hobby 7 years ago... I heard wonderful stories about them... I hope the re-edition has the same profile as the original ones... but I doubt it...


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

stjep said:


> RA Belicoso will be released exclusively for UK market, at least for a couple of years. Habanos SA decided to follow this way also for some other cigars:
> 
> German exclusive:
> - Vegas Robaina Robaina (new)
> ...


IHT I wonder who we could get to buy us some Cubans on one of their trips to Germany??????? 

I would love to have a box of those Boli's and VR's.


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

Those Bolivars are already gone....


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

IHT said:


> other info about "new" cigars out in '05, if it hasn't been reported already.
> --------
> 
> Partagas Piramides SP No 2 (late April/May) (wow)
> Partagas Reserva SD No 4 boxes of 20 cigars (late April 2005)


I believe the Festival to kick everything off is in February. After that, UNLEASH THE PARTAGAS, BABY!!! YEAH!!!! :c :SM


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

stjep said:


> Italian exclusive:
> - PUNCH Superfinos
> - RA Selecciòn Suprema
> 
> Stjep


Does this guy even come to these parts anymore? RA Seleccion Suprema sounds goooooda! :tg


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Be-lated Welcome.

You should go to the LCDH in Rome. They have a very nice store there. A little pricey but nice. My parents live there about six months out of the year, and I go there about twice a year. Go in there and see Peter(Petro) he would be glad to help you. Be carefull if he is not busy he loves to talk.

Welcome to the board. Where in Italy are you located. I love the countryside. But Rome and the surroundings is where it is all at.


Be-lated Welcome again.

RPB


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Welcome!


----------

